# Remember Remember the 11th of September



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i know its a couple days late but...

did any of you guys watch any of the specials on tv over the weekend about Sept 11?

i remember being alone in a new City, living just a couple blocks from the Parliament Building and silently freaking out wondering if it was next...

Friday night (Sept 10) they had a conspiracy theory show on...i think that some of the expert answers are just as weird as some of the theories...

Sept 11 there was a show on call something like 102 minutes that changed America...it was all handheld camera footage from people around the twin towers that chronicalled from the time the first tower was hit to the second tower falling...the people jumping out windows got me...

the other thing i couldn't help but notice is...Sheriff Rosco P Coltrane has an uncanny likeness to George W...especially vocally


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That 102 Minutes show was pretty compelling viewing. I watched most of it, and it was footage I had not seen before.

The standard CNN footage has been shown so many times, one's frequent response, as a Canadian, is to say "Well c'mon. It's history. Lets move on." The 102 Minutes footage was a bit like wading through the court transcripts of a child sexual abuse case, and thinking "*Now* I know why they're so f***ed up." 

The United 93 film was also pretty good, from the perspective of grasping how frantically the authorities were grappling for anything that let them know what the hell was going on that day.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I still can't get my head around all the unanswered, and even more so, the UNASKED questions around this tragedy and the horrible carnage in the middle east that has followed. 

My money would go on idea that it is just another in a long history of standard FALSE FLAG events. Being the local 'conspsiracy theorist' here I suppose means that is no surprise. but then I stopped believing everything politicians and the media said a long time ago... 

reports about things like there being only a few thousands people in the buildings instead of several thousand as per usual on the morning of; massive shorting of stocks on the related airlines just before the event; the hugh insurance policy taken out on building 7 that came down several hours later for questionable reasons. the list goes on. 

I suppose I don't mind being called a 'conspiracy theorist' if some people are OK with being labbeled 'coincidence theorists'. 

when you look closely at the whole 9/11 thing and what alot of the experts and witnessess are saying it is hard to accept the official story at face value. I don't know if it is even possible to know anything close to the whole truth at this point, but it seems more than plausible that much of it is being covered up. 

I have been reading several surveys lately that point to a strong trend toward this kind of thinking. Even 30 years ago most people from my parents generation did not question things in the same way. According to most surveys I read (depending mostly on the types of questions asked and how they are phrased) they show that well over 1/2 of Americans do not believe the official story. Also, over 1/2 of Americans do not support the military activities in the middle east and one even sited that 72% of soldiers polled want the campaigns in Iraq and Afghanistan to be over now. The numbers from other countries polled are of course much higher. 

The whole 'Weapons of Mass Destruction" deception has been proven false and yet here we are, thousands of allied soldiers, and over 1 million Iraq people dead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> did any of you guys watch any of the specials on tv over the weekend about Sept 11?


I didn't but...



> ...the people jumping out windows got me...


Yes. I still, to this day, am haunted by the footage I saw that day of people jumping. Realizing that they were choosing the means of their death, not whether they would live or die. And the choice: crushed/burned or a fall like.

Off to hug my kids sorry...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On Sept 11, 2001 I was on my way out the office door heading to the airport when the news started breaking. I still have the ticket.

Last Saturday, Sept 11, I flew back from El Paso, Texas, via Chicago O'Hare.

Shocking events fo sure, but no surprise.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I had a big meeting that morning. Prior to the meeting, I was in a convenience store when the initial crash report came in. In the absence of more information, I thought it was some "Hey, don't worry, I'll be safe, I *know* how to fly" idiot in a Cessna that panicked when they got too close to the city. I imagined some crippled plane atop the roof, or wedged in a window. Of course, once I got to the meeting, and everyone else's cell started going off, we realized it was something very different. And when I got home at the end of the day and turned on the news, we witnessed something unimaginable.

Bluesmostly,
If there is anything to cover up, I suspect it would be shortcomings in the intelligence and neglected opportunities prior to, and the crossed wires that diminished response to it after. Basically, people covering their asses in the wake of a tragedy. Much of that was covered n the federal report, though, if not all of it.

Having been involved in a variety of "behind-the-scenes" endeavours, I often find that what can be readily interpreted as a conspiracy is all too often the product of a half-dozen people with insufficient information and time, and lousy catering, making incomprehensible decisions whose bizarreness leads others to think there were more malevolent and premeditated motives. Even knowing that, does not prevent one from being susceptible to suspicion, though, so you're not alone. I recently found out some backstory on a series of events 4 years ago pertaiing to my work (and what I felt was suppression for the purposes of a partisan photo-op) that I was certain were attributable to a member of parliament. I found out from someone whom I trust and know was more deeply connected than I was that the events rolled out as they did because a file sat on someone's desk/in-box being neglected while waiting for signoff from an assortment of folks distracted by other things. We humans often make too big a deal out of the timing of things.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Great Picture! is that the villain from the Bowinkle cartoon?

Mark, As reasonable and as innocent as your thesis sounds, and it is often the case I know, I am not buying that it can all be chalked up to incompetence and unfortunate timing. 

I think it is interesting that people don't have any trouble believing that the world is full of malevolent people with bad intentions (I actually think that there are very few of them myself), they just have trouble believing that these people might not be the ones they are told they are. 

the Reichstag Fire, The Fake Invasion at Gleiwitz, The Manchurian Incident, Operation Northwoods, the Bay of Tonkin, the list goes on. These are all now 'famous' deliberate deceptions (false flag operations) done to justify military campaingns that the governments would never be able to sell to the people otherwise. I put 9/11 up there with all of them, and I suspect like with these others, history will reveal the hidden truths to the next generation that will be too busy dealing with its own demons to care anymore. 

but I think I might be headed for thread locking territory with this one so I will leave it at that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

World changing event for sure. Sit back for a minute and think of all the things that have changed since. I was sitting on the couch at the condo in Michigan with one of my co-workers. Just preparing to leave for the office and as we always did, had CNN on before we left in the morning. The events started to happen so we sat there and watched. It was happening, you could see it but it was almost like you did not believe what you were seeing, as if it could not really be happening. After the 3rd plane hit I looked over at my co-worker and said "After today, the world will never be the same". It has not and most likely never will be in my lifetime. We got stuck in Michigan for several days that week as they locked down the borders. My daughter called me that day crying and thinking (at her age) that I was really close to where the action was because I was in the US. She was terrified that I was going to get killed by the terrorists.

Since then, I have become increasingly sick and tired of hearing it day after day, week after week, year after year. It's all we ever hear anymore. Since leaving the auto biz I have rarely crossed the border. I have no issues with the States but I hate crossing the border now and will only ever do it when I really have to.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

it is definitly an event that has changed the world in a big way and one of those things that everyone remembers the day it happened, sort of like the JFK assisination.

I got a call from a friend on the morning of 9/11 and he told me to turn on the TV, he said: "I can't even tell you what it is all about, you just have to turn it on and see for yourself" I tuned on the set and watched in total awe and disbelief as the second plane then appeared and hit the other tower... as I was trying to take it all in I too had a strong sense that this would be a paradigm shifting event for our times.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...part of the tragedy on 9-11 is that it has left, in its wake, tidal waves of hate, fear, discrimination, xenophobia and racism.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

david henman said:


> ...part of the tragedy on 9-11 is that it has left, in its wake, tidal waves of hate, fear, discrimination, xenophobia and racism.


I think that may have been part of the plan


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...part of the tragedy on 9-11 is that it has left, in its wake, tidal waves of hate, fear, discrimination, xenophobia and racism.


yeah its part of the plan. and what better way to justify unjust wars. also, although it is rarely mentioned in this part of the world, how about the mllions of innocent men women and children in the middle east who have been killed or had their lives ripped apart since this all began. 

have we solved the 'problem' yet? does everyone feel safer now?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

bluesmostly said:


> yeah its part of the plan. and what better way to justify unjust wars. also, although it is rarely mentioned in this part of the world, how about the mllions of innocent men women and children in the middle east who have been killed or had their lives ripped apart since this all began.
> 
> have we solved the 'problem' yet? does everyone feel safer now?


and the worst part yet...is the States don't seem to care about their isolationism, and how this is turning the WHOLE world against them.

i hope that whatever happens...we happen civilly; the world is in a nuclear age with many countries that aren't afriad to use those bombs...the US has helped us on occasion, but only as a big brother...so that they can get what they want and then forget about you...and if anything happens...we, as a nation, are stuck in the middle no matter how we look at it, b/c of our proximity only...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Its good that we're not venturing into politics in this thread. Because, you know .... with that not being allowed on this forum.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Suffice to say that catastrophic events have the capacity to bring out the best AND the worst in people. Sometimes people grow stronger with adversity, and sometimes what doesn't kill you....just makes you more irritable and resentful. I've seen marriages that grow stronger as a result of sudden poverty or severe illness or child health issues, and I've seen marriages that couldn't survive any dent whatsoever. It happens. Humans are a complicated species.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

aside from the conspiracy stuff really being annoying, the anti-american sentiment gets old real fast for me. seems like so many of you are quick to judge america harshly, as if it makes you appear current, or well-informed and perceptive, somehow.
sooner or later someone will remember the one battle in 1812 where canada repelled unauthorized american invaders, and there will be a round of back clapping and camraderie. no mention of how your government usually works with ours hand-in-glove, on many different economic and foreign agendas. no mention of all the good things america does. no, that would require research, instead of just blindly repeating comments you read at the bottom of yahoo news columns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> .. blindly repeating comments you read at the bottom of yahoo news columns.










this is gonna be fun


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> aside from the conspiracy stuff really being annoying, the anti-american sentiment gets old real fast for me. seems like so many of you are quick to judge america harshly, as if it makes you appear current, or well-informed and perceptive, somehow.
> sooner or later someone will remember the one battle in 1812 where canada repelled unauthorized american invaders, and there will be a round of back clapping and camraderie. no mention of how your government usually works with ours hand-in-glove, on many different economic and foreign agendas. no mention of all the good things america does. no, that would require research, instead of just blindly repeating comments you read at the bottom of yahoo news columns.


agreed Cheezy, I don't see Canada, or any other country, as being any different than other in the big picture. Canada just spent an incredible 16 billion on new fighter jets (who are we planning to kill?), during a difficult economic tiime when the government is slashing expenses that fund programs that people rank much higher on their priorities list than military spending. I am certainly not a patriotic type in any way, but I believe in people. In my experience no matter where you go, people are people and they are all good - except for a few rotten eggs who seem to be in control of most of what makes this world seem crazy - and there you have the annoying conspiracy thing popping up again... and I have done my research. 

PS. love the term "unauthorized invaders", the average person would say: "is there any other kind?" a good conspiracy theorist would declare: "there is no such thing!"

do I hear the sound of a thread being locked?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hahahaa what i meant by unauthorized was, that they were actually not government approved


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

It was and always will be a sad day for not just the US but the world as we once knew it as. They changed all of us and made us take a closer look at what roll we played and maybe how we might have changed things in our own lives. to me it is and always will be and unanswerable question as to how we stop and get to the point where we all just get along and try to make this a better world.ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> aside from the conspiracy stuff really being annoying, the anti-american sentiment gets old real fast for me. seems like so many of you are quick to judge america harshly, as if it makes you appear current, or well-informed and perceptive, somehow.
> sooner or later someone will remember the one battle in 1812 where canada repelled unauthorized american invaders, and there will be a round of back clapping and camraderie. no mention of how your government usually works with ours hand-in-glove, on many different economic and foreign agendas. no mention of all the good things america does. no, that would require research, instead of just blindly repeating comments you read at the bottom of yahoo news columns.


I don't personally go for any America bashing myself. I have worked with scores of Americans over the years, lived there and made many friends. They are people the same as us, working for a living and trying to pay the bills. There are things about American culture and perhaps some ideals that I may not agree with, same as I don't agree with many other ways and ideals in many countries around the world. Those that get involved, take chances and stand up for what they believe in will always draw hatred from some. Some choose to stay in the background and keep a low profile. Are they better? I don't know.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

oh i might do a little america bashing. but its the politicians and institutional stupidity i'm bashing, not the "man in the street". and i do the exact same canada bashing for the same reasons. some of our leaders are just dumb and out of touch with the needs of the people who supposedly elected them. 
if i rag on Steve, Jack and Micheal its because they should be trying harder...for everyone. not just a few of the members of their little club.
i've lived and worked in the good ol' USA and a few other countries too. most folks are too busy trying to keep a roof over their head and put food on the table to worry about much else. sadly they don't have time to know the truth about whatever it is their gov't gets involved in. whether they agree or disagree. 
which is no different than here in the true north strong and free.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> aside from the conspiracy stuff really being annoying, the anti-american sentiment gets old real fast for me. seems like so many of you are quick to judge america harshly, as if it makes you appear current, or well-informed and perceptive, somehow..



...yes, that is our motive. how brilliantly perceptive of you. i should also add that it makes my butt look rounder, and just generally makes me look cooler. i mean, what other reason could one possibly claim for being critical of any government.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...yes, that is our motive. How brilliantly perceptive of you. I should also add that it makes my butt look rounder, and just generally makes me look cooler. I mean, what other reason could one possibly claim for being critical of any government.



*i knew it!!! I knew it all along!!!*

no one could have a butt that round, or look that cool without some serious voodoo. don't think i was fooled by this recent publicity photo of your last gig:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmmm...i paid some undesirables a hefty sum of money to have all copies of that photo destroyed.




cheezyridr said:


> *i knew it!!! I knew it all along!!!*
> 
> no one could have a butt that round, or look that cool without some serious voodoo. don't think i was fooled by this recent publicity photo of your last gig:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've got my sources....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i've got my sources....



...in that case, i want my nickel back!

er...wait a minute...that came out wrong...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

busted!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers. Been a long time 
since I've read those comics.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

back in the day, they were my heroes. hahahaha


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This was the guy I liked back then: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_z2Nv-pYmknk/SwCfn-xd6oI/AAAAAAAAFds/oJ217RrMU14/s1600/TrashmanCover.jpg

My best friend had a subscription to the East Village Other, which carried many of the best cartoons of that era, including the Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers, Mr. Natural, Sunshine Girl, and Uncle Ed, the India Rubber Man.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is an interesting article. Worth a read.

The Point of No Return - Magazine - The Atlantic


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the entire first paragraph is about as likely as me winning the lottery. (i don't even play)

aside from that, it's very accurate, imo. a nuclear iran is unnacceptable to the world as a whole, but especially to isreal. 
i remember a quote made by jed clampett that seems to fit quite appropriately. 
"there's more than one way to skin a cat, but there ain't no way to do it so the cat's gonna like it." wether anyone wants to accept that iran is a terrorist nation or not, the fact is, they fund hezbollah, and have publicly stated that destroying the jews is a goal they strive for. it's not just religious for them. it's also a political ideology. no matter what happens, it's going to be tragic, ugly, messy, expensive, horrific. if there is going to be a WWIII this is how it will happen.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

yup, I think if there is a WWIII this is how it will start. The rhetoric is in full bloom and they are preparing to take us into another one - and historically economic depressions like the one we are in are usually followed by big wars. I don't believe for a minute that it is about what they claim and I hope that enough people wake up and say 'no' to this time.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry to get into the politics or throw a wet blanket, but i disagree.
contrary to the obviously pro-israeli author of the articles point of view, i doubt that iran or any other country would be in a hurry to use any nuclear weapon.
the consequences of even a single nuclear "event' would be instant retaliation that would result in the devastation of huge numbers of their own population and infastructure. no one with any active braincells would voluntarily do that. there is a lot of fear mongering and brainwashing on all sides of the political spectrum these days. i'm not saying i think Iran doesn't have an agenda. i just don't think they would risk massive destruction of their own people in the way the author of that article describes. its his fantasy.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i hope you're right, but never underestimate the destructive power of testosterone.




six-string said:


> sorry to get into the politics or throw a wet blanket, but i disagree.
> contrary to the obviously pro-israeli author of the articles point of view, i doubt that iran or any other country would be in a hurry to use any nuclear weapon.
> the consequences of even a single nuclear "event' would be instant retaliation that would result in the devastation of huge numbers of their own population and infastructure. no one with any active braincells would voluntarily do that. there is a lot of fear mongering and brainwashing on all sides of the political spectrum these days. i'm not saying i think Iran doesn't have an agenda. i just don't think they would risk massive destruction of their own people in the way the author of that article describes. its his fantasy.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

six-string said:


> sorry to get into the politics or throw a wet blanket, but i disagree.
> contrary to the obviously pro-israeli author of the articles point of view, i doubt that iran or any other country would be in a hurry to use any nuclear weapon.
> the consequences of even a single nuclear "event' would be instant retaliation that would result in the devastation of huge numbers of their own population and infastructure. no one with any active braincells would voluntarily do that. there is a lot of fear mongering and brainwashing on all sides of the political spectrum these days. i'm not saying i think Iran doesn't have an agenda. I just don't think they would risk massive destruction of their own people in the way the author of that article describes. its his fantasy.


In one way, I agree with you. At this point, it is fairly common knowledge that unless one wishes to direct a nuclear device half a world away, the odds are pretty good that even if the target of the device doesn't retaliate, the device itself will, in the form of fallout clouds that come drifting back, or even side-effects that impact on your allies....who now become your enemy as a result. How could anything directed at Israel NOT affect Egypt, Jordan, Syria, & Lebanon?

But that sort of pragmatic mentality is the same one that might, oh I dunno, recognize that you don't sacrfice a generation of your own on the altar of maintaining political power. So I'm not going to place a great deal of confidence in the rationality and higher-order pragmatism of the regimes that keep Ahmedinijad, or Kim, or Mugabe, or the generals in Myanmar (you know, the ones that made it difficult for foreign assistance to reach Burmese tsunami victims?) in power, or that kept Mullah Omar in power before the Taliban were tossed out. These folks seem to dwell in a world where the very notion of public administration is foreign to them.

At the same time, one has to ask whether the traditional strategy of pre-emptive strikes is the wisest course of action in dealing with irrationals who have too much military might at their fingertips. Back before the 2nd Iraq invasion for "regime change" purposes, there was a big article in the Ottawa Citizen featuring an interview with an Iraqi ex-patriate, who was a physicist, now living in Ottawa. His depiction of working conditions in Iraq, and particularly the exodus of his colleagues to escape miserable conditions and find better work outside of Iraq, signalled to me that there had been enough of a brain drain that Iraq's presumed "mass-destruction" capability was going to amount to a bunch of unusable, uncataloged, stuff rusting out in warehouses, supervised by folks who didn't know how to work them. If you don't have the know-how, you don't have the power; it's that simple. And sure enough, that's pretty much what Hans Blix found.

A couple of years ago, one of the scholars at the Brookings Institution posted an article on their site about the threat of Iranian weapons capability, and pondering how best to address it. I wrote to the guy and recounted the tale of the physicist, suggesting that what the U.S. and other interested parties ought to be doing was hanging around the student lounges at Iran's best universities and offering jobs to their brightest grads, so that Iran could not maintain the sort of brain trust that would allow them to leverage technology of that sort. In effect, translating the "war on terror" into a "war for talent". I don't know what happened, but I gotta say that when he wrote back to me the guy was seriously intrigued by the idea.

There ARE other approaches besides sending in the fighter jets or useless embargos.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

just my point of view, but i think what has made the so-called "War of Terrorism" so effective is that the fundamentalist factions who engage in these guerrilla tactics have used very "low-tech" methods. most of the Canadian and other Coallition casualties in Afghanistan have been done in by cheap makeshift explosive devices that most junior high students could build with stuff from Radio shack and their local Loblaws store. in spite of smart bombs, thermographic satellite tracking technology and other wonders of the ARMX industrial/military complex of the western nations, the "insurgency" in Iraq continues to wreak havoc on a daily basis.
after 8 years of occupation by one of the largest and most well-equiped forces the world has ever seen, the extremist fundamentalists continue to thrive.

i agree with your idea. and not to take any credit from you, but it has been successfully used before. the Americans and Brits seduced various scientists and other experts in various military needs away from the Nazis in the 1930s and 40s and from the Russians and Chinese after that. 
There is little doubt that without German rocket expertise, the USA would never have landed Neil Armstrong on the moon.

Yes there are other approaches besides bombs and bullets. As we've already seen, there is reason to believe that the majority of citizens in these places, do not support those who hold the reins of power. the election riots in Iran although tragic were a signal that things could be different. 
even in Afghanistan, another election has just been held and already there are reports of widespread corruption and interference.
who knows, maybe the time will come when the Afghans will be able to say they've had enough of war and violence and find another path.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

expecting iran to continuously act in a rational manner is delusional, imo. the talent war is a VERY smart idea, i think. especially when combined with other strategies.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the nod, lads. And yeah, I don't think it's that original an idea; I was just reminding the guy that it was a *viable* and applicable idea.

I think one of the unfortunate outcomes of the extent of damage and loss of life that happened on 09/11 was the mistaken impression that Al-Qaeda and their allies were somehow more sophisticated than they actually are. Indeed, gauged by the sort of technology and sheer magnitude of resources directed at them, you'd think the west was grappling with some sort of super-villain from a James Bond book/film. They're not. They're a bunch of guys whose sophistication is akin to 3 dropouts who plan to knock off a convenience store, except that on one occasion they managed to get "lucky" (and you have no idea how very reluctant I am to use that word in this instance, so please take no offence), and since the days of the Russian occupation of Afghanistan some of them have gotten a little web-savvy and bought cellphones.

As a result of a policy conference I attended 8 years ago, I continue to receive both Frontline and Frontline-Security magazines ( FrontLine Canada ). I don't find all that much in them to read, but the ads are worth perusing. Based on those ads, let me just say that paranoia is VERY good for business. Imagine Joel Matlin (Mr. Alarm Force) making pitches for billion-dollar purchases protecting against "home invasion". I guess I should be less jaundiced since some of the ads _are_ for search & rescue type equipment, but there is a whole lot that is implicitly geared towards, and anticipating, a long drawn-out "war on terrorism", and considerably less that actually pertains to what makes us safe within our own borders. And that enemy-focussed stuff doesn't come cheap, whether it's fighter-bombers, drones, or amphibious armoured personnel carriers intended to withstand IEDs.

We seem to be so distracted by enemies far away, that we appear to disregard those naturally-occurring threats that routinely occur closer to home. Last I heard, for instance, there were a grand total of 6 Canadian Coast Guard vessels to address whatever might crop up on the Great Lakes. If I were you, I wouldn't find myself aboard any Edmund Fitzgerald II on Lake Superior, because if anything goes wrong, no one is going to be able to get to you anytime soon.

My mind is often cast back to something I watched many years ago. We were feeding the geese on Toronto Island, and one dominant male goose was besotted with maintaining control over the food. Toss a hunk of bread anywhere within a wide radius of him, and he would immediately rush over and harass all the nearby geese to chase them away from the food. He got so caught up in maintaining his authority, that he actually never got any of the bread. While he would be chasing another goose, one would dash in and snatch the food thrown previously when he was facing another direction. Sometimes, one can be so caught up in maintaining authority and control that you lose it entirely.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Little Mahmoud now implies the US was behind 9/11. Man, that little turd loves to get his jollies out of pissing off the west and all other infidels alike.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering who the dickens you were talking about, and then stumbled onto a news item about his speech at the U.N. Now I get it.

Honestly, sometimes him, Ghadafi, Glen Beck, Bill O'Reilly, and Hugo Chavez should be placed into a room so they can out-outrage each other until they're all exhausted. If they're THAT desperate to get media coverage, why not do it "the old-fashioned way"?: get busted for cocaine possession, caught with a hooker, or flash their crotch getting out of a car.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

here ya go:

[video=youtube;g6qtGzRkK6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6qtGzRkK6o[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would like to strip that guy, and pour a box of brown recluse spiders onto his crotch.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i would like to strip that guy, and pour a box of brown recluse spiders onto his crotch.


I knew you would like that one cheezy!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

that guy's got the coolest tv/computer room!
(bad taste in clothes though...)


----------

